# Live Sound Tech in London Ontario?



## Glen (Feb 15, 2006)

Can anybody recommend a soundman with quality gear for a medium sized venue gig down London way?


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't used them myself but The PA Shop does a lot of sound in the area .. I have heard mixed reviews for them - maybe someone on the forum could offer their opinion? They have a website at http://www.pashop.com

I used "Strings and Things" out of Chatham for a rock musical at a live theatre and the sound was awesome (good accoustics in the venue to start, which was most of the battle won before it began). Might be a bit far for them to travel. Their website is http://www.musicalstringsnthings.com/

If neither of them pan out PM me and I can track down the the names of a couple of independants that I have found to be good.

Where, when and what are you playing? There's a bunch of folks from the area on this board.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

hush said:


> I haven't used them myself but The PA Shop does a lot of sound in the area .. I have heard mixed reviews for them - maybe someone on the forum could offer their opinion? They have a website at http://www.pashop.com
> 
> I used "Strings and Things" out of Chatham for a rock musical at a live theatre and the sound was awesome (good accoustics in the venue to start, which was most of the battle won before it began). Might be a bit far for them to travel. Their website is http://www.musicalstringsnthings.com/
> 
> ...


I've used the PA Shop for large outdoor festivals where sound was provided - they are usually the ones providing it around here. Don't know what they would charge for smaller gigs. Word of caution - I don't trust the main guy there as far as I could throw him - keep your valuables in plain site if you know what I mean.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When and how much is your budget?


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Mike I was gonna send it to you:smile:


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Tim Bierman of Sonic Simian does live sound. I don't know a lot of details, but you should try to track him down.


----------

